# Using multiple thermostats



## trigger (Mar 4, 2011)

I have an open floor plan except for a dividing wall in the dining room.The   thermostat is located on the dining room side.I have a corn stove in this room.Is there any way to mount another thermostat on the other side of this wall(cool side) and switch between the two if I run the corn stove.I would like to have the furnace kick on and distribute the heat.Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 4, 2011)

Why don't you just move the existing thermostat to the cool side?


----------



## trigger (Mar 4, 2011)

kok328 said:


> Why don't you just move the existing thermostat to the cool side?



Thanks for your reply.That is an option .With the existing position the temp in the house is fairly well regulated.I didnt want to mess with that but if there isnt an easy switching way I will be trying it that way.


----------



## trigger (Mar 4, 2011)

After thinking about it I could splice longer wires and use some  velcro strips  to mount it around the corner temporarily to see if it would work.But would still like to know if you could switch 2 thermostats.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 6, 2011)

There was a post on here awhile back stating the reasons why two thermostats could not be tied to the same unit.  Aside from the obvious reasons, I can't recall what the show stopping reason was.  It may have had something to do with the type of thermostat (electronic/digital/programmable).  Try searching the HVAC forum and see if you can find it.


----------

